

Heavy Metal Umlaut [video] - scott_s
http://jonudell.net/udell/gems/umlaut/umlaut.html

======
jamesbritt
Indeed.

<http://www.cafepress.com/metalrubystuff.22268587>

(Yeah, that's my CafePress shop.)

